# Seals fail running hot H2o



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Running the heater on my washer. 

Without fail the seals in the quick connects get too hot and split. Causing a leak. It looks unprofessional and causes interruption in the day. 

What is the fix?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

*Quick couplers leaking*

Maybe I can help..
Quick couplings come with cheap o-rings..
low-density buna-N rubber.
Ask for Viton rubber, and you get much better heat resistance, and wear.
Your local pressure washer srvice center should certainly stock them, but some people don't care about you after the sale.
Ask them what kind of rubber their o-ring are..
If he doesn't know, you the difference, he might have the wrong ones.

Viton rubber is good for up to 230 degrees or better at up to 4000 psi,
but.. they do get softer, with temp.

Urethane o-rings are amazingly indestructable but have an equally high price.. If I remember right about $5. each
For that $5 you should be able to get 12 or more Viton
check your local P.W.service center.
If you don't know one, call me, I'll try to refer you to one.

Now, about that hot water blaster you have..
MOST pressure washers come with "cheap" controls, and few safeties..
Triple-check that your heater is not overheating.
also, triple check you are getting full-pressure..
Limited flow gets higher-heat.
Call if you need help, or a tech close-by.
every heater should have a temp.gauge, and pressure gauge.

[email protected] 619-448-8111


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you very much. I was going to re route a couple of things to put the couplers farther away from the heater. I will use the o-rings you mentioned. first and see what happens. 

Temp gauge goes up to the range of 230 or so or less. 

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

*Quick coupler O-ring leaks*

So,
how's the results going ??
better o-rings got you fixed up ??


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

When I sold pumps I thought Viton did not like water.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

*o-rings*

*viton does not like gasoline*.. it will swell up like an excited snake.

Otherwise..
Viton is tougher for wear than buna-N
higher temp rated,
a reliable upgrade in most applications.
In fact, when we rebuild unloaders and pumps, we upgrade to viton on all "wear surfaces".


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

Buy the highest grade high temp o-rings. technician operating procedures on how the wash actually make a difference. Practicing the method of never twisting the wand if your using wand disconnects is a must.


----------

